# To Old To Drive



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_AP_
With roughly 10,000 Americans reaching age 65 every day, risk of drivers on the road with diminished eyesight and reflexes increases - but who is going to tell grandparents it's time to hang up the keys... and should we?


*Automakers Design Cars for Aging Population* | *YOU DECIDE: * *Should Older Drivers Be Retested Every Year?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

We take OUIs off the road, but some of these really old drivers are sometimes more dangerous and we have to let them go. It is a tough situation, though.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I've faced this problem recently with my folks. Dad hasn't driven in a few years and mom just turned in her keys. It's tough for them, but it makes for peace of mind for everyone that there'll be no "accidents". I'm fortunate that I live close by so I can run errands and take them to appointments.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------

